# Weird ears during teething..pic added



## justboringsarah (Jun 10, 2012)

Elliot is 8 weeks old. He has the strangest ears right now,I know he has a high ear set,which doesn't bother me,but it seems like his ears aren't laying against his head like other goldens.More the same way as if he was very alert,but all the time.
Before I became disabled I showed collies and I remember teething doing odd things to their ears. 
Does the same thing happen to Goldens,or does he just have unique ears?
I did meet his parents,but he doesn't look very golden-ish to me right now


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Teething frequently affects the prick eared dogs. Your puppy is very cute, but his ears are set high and very small for a golden. He is not as fluffy as golden pups usually are....


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

He is absolutely adorable but I agree, he isn't as fluffy as lots of golden puppies I've seen...


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

He's a cute pup, but I think Mom may have had another gentleman caller--do you have pics of mom & dad?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is adorable, but his ears are not as long as a golden's ears should be. I agree with SheetsSM, mom got frisky with another male besides a golden.


----------



## justboringsarah (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah,that is going to make me very angry. I got this little one with good creditials,or so it seemed on paper. I saw and interacted with the parents. I am going to email the breeder now and give her a chance before I start freaking out.
He does have a lot of longer guard hairs all over his body that didn't show up in the pics


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I'd want to see more pictures but I have to agree based on the picture you posted, I am not sure he is 100% golden. How did he look compared to his littermates?

Was this a reputable breeder?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

This puppy was turned into our rescue with her AKC papers that said she was a purebred golden.


----------



## justboringsarah (Jun 10, 2012)

she was recommended by one of the local kennel clubs. He wasn't as fluffy has his litter mates,but scored the best on his volhard puppy aptitude test.
What should I say to the breeder? it could be an accident,but I paid for a purebred puppy,and this little guyhas AKC limited registration,but registration non the less


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

He may be purebred but he just does not look like a typical Golden puppy. I assume not conformation bred?

Does the breeder own any other intact male dogs?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

fostermom said:


> This puppy was turned into our rescue with her AKC papers that said she was a purebred golden.


Oh dear-definitely NOT purebred! But she sure looks sweet


----------



## justboringsarah (Jun 10, 2012)

*N*

He is from field lines. the breeder has labs as well,but those aren't even lab ears. If anything they seem low breaking collie ears.
He is a great pup,but if we can't guarantee parentage,then all the health certs in the world don't matter and I'm no better off then having gone to a animal shelter to get a puppy. 
Don't get me wrong there is nothing wrong with rescuing a puppy,but a service dog isn't a normal house pet,so much more is expected from them


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

If you really like the pup and are not satiisfied after talking to the breeder, you could ask for a DNA parentage test, to make sure that mom and dad truly are his parents.

If the sire has sired 7 or more litters his DNA is required to be on file with the AKC under the Frequently Used Sires program. It would be simple enough to swab your puppy and see if there is a match.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

High set ears... and I think that changes the expression of the face. Otherwise, pup looks fluffy enough. Maybe mom got with one of the labs. I've seen labs with ears like that - not show labs. Or this could be a case where... if you aren't breeding for shows, then more likely for more and more faults to slip in. 

She's very cute, little ears and all.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I have seen some funky looking puppies who "go back to field lines." Now, don't get me wrong, I have seen some very good looking dogs at hunt and field tests.


----------



## justboringsarah (Jun 10, 2012)

Here is a sleeping shot,and his head looks very different here


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Does the dam & sire of the litter have pics on their own K9data pages? Perhaps it's just an awkward period.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Oh dear-definitely NOT purebred! But she sure looks sweet


The look was all for show. She was a demon puppy! The most difficult puppy I have ever fostered, to be honest. I sighed a huge sigh of relief when she got adopted. LOL


----------



## justboringsarah (Jun 10, 2012)

The breeder swears up and down he is purebred. I had some time to think about and I have decided I don't really care. 
Elliot is a great puppy,since Thursday he has been leash trained and has only had 1 accident in our house,and will go to the door(which is what he did before the one accident).He also scored very well on his volhard aptitude test,which is the whole reason I picked him. Breed won't change any of this,and for right now he is like a wrapped present,I'm not sure what we're going to get,but it will be great:crossfing


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Give it some time. They do go through some very weird disproportionate changes during puppyhood. It's possible that the ears are just catching up to the rest. It's also possible that the pup is purebred but that the ears came out weird. I wouldn't immediately jump to the conclusion that the pup isn't purebred.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

He is a beautiful puppy...I love his expression. It sounds like he is a quick learner.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I bet he'll be great...and he really is cute.

If he isn't just going thru an awkward stage and continues to look like a mix, you could do the DNA test as mentioned. If one of the breeder's other dogs got to her, perhaps you could get some of your money back even keeping the pup.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

One of my Goldens is purebred and has funny ears too. It doesn't necessarily mean your puppy isn't pure Golden, although I will say that picture you posted does make me think he might possibly be a mix. My puppy's ears started out looking like normal Golden ears, but when he was about 4.5 months old, they developed an extra fold and we got this:


----------



## Bdietzer (Jan 5, 2021)

So how did this turn out in the the end? What present did you unwrap after all these years? We got a “English cream” golden retriever yesterday and she looks the same as your Elliott! Just curious as to what she may look like one day!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Bdietzer said:


> So how did this turn out in the the end? What present did you unwrap after all these years? We got a “English cream” golden retriever yesterday and she looks the same as your Elliott! Just curious as to what she may look like one day!


That’s not a golden puppy. If mom is a golden then she had a rendezvous with a traveling salesman. Can’t believe a breeder would pass this pup off as a golden.


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

Bdietzer said:


> So how did this turn out in the the end? What present did you unwrap after all these years? We got a “English cream” golden retriever yesterday and she looks the same as your Elliott! Just curious as to what she may look like one day!


Where you shown any paper work? No matter what the person advertised to you at the end of the day a golden retriever puppy should look like a GR puppy regardless of color .


----------

